# Provolone String Cheese



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm not aware of any particular type of cheese that is bad for your dog, however, some dogs do not tolerate dairy products. If Lucca hasn't had any problems if you've given him cheese before, a small amount probably isn't going to hurt him.

Here is what the ASPCA says about Dairy products-


_Feeding cheese and other dairy products to your pets may not be recommended. Pets lack significant amounts of lactase, the enzyme needed to break down lactose in dairy products. As a result, some may have difficulty with digestion and end up with stomach upset. Cheese, however, has less lactose than milk and some other dairy products, so it’s less likely to cause problems. If you use only a small amount of low-fat cheese in these homemade treats and your dogs don’t have any digestive upset, you can continue._

When I give my guys their Trifexis, I feed them first, them break the tablet into pieces and coat each piece with PB and give it to them a bite at a time.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Both my dogs were trained with all types of cheeses. Never had a problem. Wyatt still gets it as treats.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I used to use sliced up string cheese as a training treat for Guinness, never had any problems


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm sure Lucca will approve. Big problem in our house is the competition between the humans and dogs for the cheese.


----------



## Luccagr (Feb 25, 2011)

Hahaha he hasn't tried cheese but has yogurt on a daily basis. So he should be able to tolerate cheese. Gonna try that on him tomorrow for his trifexis. I hate feeding trifexis cos' it's just so difficult! He is too 'smart'. Runs away everytime he sees me taking out the trifexis box.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I've fed mozzarella, white cheddar, pepper jack, and brie. No problems so far


----------



## Goldengal9 (Apr 18, 2012)

I am lactose intolerant as well and can tell you that cheddar cheese is lactose free. As is most Kraft cheeses. 





CAROLINA MOM said:


> I'm not aware of any particular type of cheese that is bad for your dog, however, some dogs do not tolerate dairy products. If Lucca hasn't had any problems if you've given him cheese before, a small amount probably isn't going to hurt him.
> 
> Here is what the ASPCA says about Dairy products-
> 
> ...


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

American cheese is a big treat in my house. Whenever somebody is making a sandwich, the two are there waiting for their pieces. I have also hidden pills in it, sometimes it works and sometimes it deosn't.

Have you tried pill pockets? Best invention ever!


----------

